# is this ever comin to the states?



## joe_ZX6 (May 21, 2002)

?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: is this ever comin to the states? (joe_ZX6)*

From *A4Jetta*
quote:[HR][/HR]Just talked to my Audi dealer. AoA has officially confirmed that A5-based next A3/S3 will DEFINITELY coming to Canada and States sometimes in fall 2002 as 2003 model. Audi dealers have been crying out for this puppy since Mercedes launced C-Coupe last summer.[HR][/HR]​


[Modified by aliengti, 3:24 AM 6-3-2002]


----------



## dolemitejetta (May 11, 2002)

*Re: is this ever comin to the states? (aliengti)*

I'm confused, i thought a read a thread stating the production will begin in summer '03 for the european specs. if thats the case how is the car going to hit the states in fall '02? i think you might be off a year, meaning the A3 will be in the states in fall'03.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: is this ever comin to the states? (dolemitejetta)*

A4Jetta is a good source for info. He heard this from an Audi employee or a rep guy. IM him and ask him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: is this ever comin to the states? (aliengti)*

The A3 will be in North America in September 2003.


----------

